# Can you identify this ww2 revolver?



## gunner_1911 (Mar 3, 2013)

My Aunt brought this pocket pistol home from Germany after her tour of duty during ww2. She said this was the last medication that the Nazis gave some of the patients in the Nazis hospitals. Can anyone help me identify it? The only markings are on the frame just above the folding trigger.




























Thanks
Jim


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Its Belgian, but We need a look at the proof marks if there are any.....


----------



## onebilly43 (Jul 19, 2012)

This link might help Belgian Folding Trigger Revolver


----------

